
YC Demo Day Session 3 - TheMakeA
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/19/yc-demo-day-session-3-upower-edyn-craft-coffee-immunity-project-and-more/
======
kenko
Maciej Cegłowski's ongoing twitter commentary on these things is priceless.

~~~
kome
Words of wisdom: [https://twitter.com/Pinboard](https://twitter.com/Pinboard)

~~~
justin
It's easy to write trivializing one-liners when you haven't bothered to learn
anything about the companies or the problems they are solving.

~~~
Ntrails
I assume s/he's going for humour rather than communicating any useful
information, which is perfectly reasonable.

"And now an online community especially for women! They even got the domain.
Please don’t let it be pink. Please don’t let it be pink." ... "@Pinboard
Spoiler: it's pink."

Made me giggle - so op success?

------
specular
Immunity Project and BlockScore are my favorites. Both appear to be solving
real problems at the right level of scope (rather than providing feature
support for a niche, for ex.).

------
jedberg
I was really fascinated by Beep. They are basically providing the platform to
turn your house into the Enterprise. :)

------
elyrly
Immunity Project- This product sounds amazing.

~~~
halcyondaze
Did they talk about how they would make money, or is it a non-profit that YC
is funding?

~~~
jedberg
It's a non-profit.

~~~
rdl
If they're successful they should probably include a line-item in their
budgets for Nobel prize money.

------
DrJ
neptune.io's seems to be providing the solution that someone didn't fix during
the day whenever an alert fires.

out of disk space -> clean up your disks (e.g. logrotate)

process crash -> should be using a process supervisor

low cpu utilization -> autoscaling

~~~
mind_heist
Do you know of any existing solutions that do this automatically ?

------
foobarqux
What type of quantum computer is Rigetti building?

~~~
levlandau
Just based off this google search:
[http://scholar.google.com/scholar?hl=en&q=rigetti&btnG=&as_s...](http://scholar.google.com/scholar?hl=en&q=rigetti&btnG=&as_sdt=1%2C5&as_sdtp=)

I'm going to guess it's Josephson Junction based. Possibly similar to D-Wave
in that it's based on adiabatic computing and focused on specific optimization
problems. Details from the horse's mouth have been super sparse though.

------
mind_heist
with respect to neptune.io : What are some of the existing products that are
capable of remediation ? Cant products like Whatsup gold do this ?

